

Will Google's Ray Kurzweil Live Forever? - pbw
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324504704578412581386515510.html

======
lawtguy
A clear example of Betteridge's law of headlines:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines>.

It's no for the simple reason that eventually entropy gets everything. So even
with some radical life extension, eventually something will get him even if it
takes the heat death of the universe.

More specifically, I also doubt he'll live much beyond the standard 80-100
years or so that a health human gets. He's looking for radical life extension
or downloading his consciousness into a computer. I haven't heard of either of
these things being done in animals. On the assumption that it will take 15-20
years from initially doing it on simple animals to being ready for humans, I
think Kurzweil simply doesn't have enough time left.

